# 309 days today :-) More piccys!



## Rosehip (15 April 2011)

Thought I would bore you all with another series of photos! I took one of her vulva too, as earlier it lookedd much more swollen that it has done, but I think she was clenching for the pic 

Anyway...

Boobs!











For comparision, this was 03/04/11






To feel, there is quite a bit of thickening behind now, that has come in the last 24hours, so I'm expecting more ass the days go on.

Vulva... Think I should have given it a wash 1st!






And bump ...
















And as always, one of Melly as she is sulking her socks off!






Strawberry cheescake icecream for all who are still awake!


----------



## Bennions Field (15 April 2011)

looking good, still some way to go though, bet you cant wait.  i've still got some way to go, had vet out yesterday to do her vacs its surposed to be around 30 days or so to go, but he thinks sooner - eek!!!!  havent even got the fencing sorted yet, better get a move on this weekend.  hope the links work, how do you get the picies to show directly in the post????






 14th april





 13th april 





 this morning


----------



## Rosehip (15 April 2011)

Crikey...Im going to be waiting till xmas by the looks of your girl!! 
I have a photobucket account and post the IMG link on my posts x


----------



## Bennions Field (15 April 2011)

thanks rosehip, she's not so big in her tummy though so hopefully she's having a little foalie, she's around 15.1hh so only little herself, but long in the body, so apparently has hidden it well, the vets pleased with her, but i'm worried as hell, the last time i did this was 20 years ago, my old mare is 28 and her son was 20 on the 3rd april, so a long time ago, your little mare looks super, is she around 13/14hh she looks welsh type???


----------



## Rosehip (15 April 2011)

monkstc01 said:



			thanks rosehip, she's not so big in her tummy though so hopefully she's having a little foalie, she's around 15.1hh so only little herself, but long in the body, so apparently has hidden it well, the vets pleased with her, but i'm worried as hell, the last time i did this was 20 years ago, my old mare is 28 and her son was 20 on the 3rd april, so a long time ago, your little mare looks super, is she around 13/14hh she looks welsh type???
		
Click to expand...

Seren is a dink  !! Shes passportedd as 12.2, but more 13hh! She's an unreg Welsh B show pony, and a beautiful girl! She is massive in her body, but theres very little bagging...Im expecting her to suddenly bolw a bag and fart a foal out!  Is your girl ConnieX? Im useless at breeds!!


----------



## Bennions Field (15 April 2011)

your little mare is lovely, is she going grey or just roan?  

Teba is an andalusian (PRE) though you wouldnt guess it !  however she has the spanish temprement !!!  she's in foal to another PRE who's also quite firey but the PRE's are really good once you handle them, they just look really fizzy.  its her first foal, and i'm hopeing she will be a lovely mom.  she unfortunately damanged a nerve in her shoulder as a 2 year old so cant be ridden, she's 5 this year, frustrating as i brought her in spain as a 5 month old foal :-(  but that horses for you !   

when's your little mare due, she looks like she's had a foal before ?  Teba's due date is meant to be 7th may, but vet doesnt think she'll go that far judgeing by the way she's progressing, so will probably be on foal watch by the end of next week, thankfully i have a caravan up the yard so will be camping out in there, how about yourself?


----------



## Rosehip (16 April 2011)

Teba is a lovely name!  Its horrible when they break themselves isnt it! My other girl Melly is 11 and broken  
Seri was sold to me as a maiden, but I'll eat my hat if she is! lol! I think she will just roan out more and more, she is passported as dark bay/black! I think a blind man with a stick did her passporting!! I think it was KarynK on here that said she looks like a white slpash rabicano, as she actually has chestnut on her face and body as well as the roaning. 
God how boring am I!!

Seri is 340 days on 17th May, knowing my luck Ill be waiting till the end of May!
I'll be sleeping in the tack room of my shelter, lucky lucky me!! x


----------



## Bennions Field (16 April 2011)

goodness me what a mixture of colours, either way she's lovely, and i know what you mean about not being a maiden, her teats look a little more used than a first timer.   Teba is the name of the village in spain where she was born,

your little mare is due a week after Teba then perhaps as she may not be a maiden she will just suddenly start bagging a week or so before, teba's teats are still going down a lot during the day and then comming back up over night, have started keeping an eye on her rear end as well now as i'm worried i'll miss the signs, at least its not too far up the yard from home, around 1.5 miles.  i'll start camping out when she's got fluid in her teats i think its a little too early yet to stay up overnight.  

as they say, they will be ready when they are ready and we can just keep guessing


----------



## Rosehip (16 April 2011)

Thes what Im thinking, that Seren will suddenly spring a bag...Apparantly some mares dont bag a huge amount until they are very nearly due. 
Im not very good at patience, want it to happen now cus Im stressing waiting! haha! 
Any more pics of Teba? I like her! xx


----------



## Bennions Field (16 April 2011)

i know the feeling, cant wait for it to happen and know everything is ok with both of them.  will try and find out some more pickies of teba and put on my album on here, she started off black and looked like seri by the time she was 2 so the new 'dapple grey' really only started to show up from last year when she changed coats.  i'm liking it too, 

who's seri in foal too?  should be a lovely foalie, are you hopeing for something to ride later on?


----------



## Spring Feather (16 April 2011)

You wouldn't really want her to foal right now as the foal would not be viable at this early stage, but yes I do get that you're really looking forward to her foaling   Bide thy time and thee will be rewarded


----------



## Rosehip (17 April 2011)

Monks, Seri's hubby is Greenbarrow Mr Smee, a 13.2 HOYs SHP stallion, really yummy! 
The idea is to get a pair for driving with Seri, or something nice to sell  as a SHP prospect and use the money for a carriage (or part way to!!) for Seri 

Springfeather, oh god no, dont 'actually' want the foal yet, just getting rather stressed and nervous and kind of wishing it was all over!!


----------



## Bennions Field (17 April 2011)

he sounds lovely rosehip, i'm sure she will have a beautifull foalie  and how lovely to have them as a pair for driving when the little one is old enough, just remember one day on means one day nearer.  its frustrating the waiting but it will be worth it.  Teba is about the same again today, bag was up but still no fluid so must be a while off yet, she's 320 days on wednesday so hopefully over the next two /three weeks she will the little one, i'm sure it will come when its fully cooked ))

keep on posting updates, cant wait to see your little one.


----------



## Rosehip (18 April 2011)

Mr Smee is glorious! I was going to use Rotherwood Spring Storm who is Mr Smee's half brother, but at 12.2 and Seri at 12.2/13hh the foal would have been smaller than I really wanted...so I opted for Smee at 13.2. 
Im thinking she will go back to Spring Storm next year though, as he is just stunning! I'm definately more into my ponies than horses! Strange as I work with 16hh+ competition horses!
Were expectant grannies together! xx


----------



## Bennions Field (18 April 2011)

expectant grannies, its certainly feels like it !!!  i've just started a new job so i'm snowed under with work and really didnt plan to also be on foal watch - i must be mad !!!!  

teba had a tiny bit of fluid in her teats this morning so she's progressing quickly, checked my dates again last night and she's 320 days yesterday, the pita pata countdown seems to have gone wrong !  glad i checked my dates again, her 340 date is 7th may, but really dont think we will get that far,  famous last words, you watch she'll go over by a long way now !!! 

I dont think Teba will be going back in foal this year, i need to make sure foalie has a nice home before i find a husband again, i've got too many already and really want to see what this ones going to turn out like first, there are too many not so good PRE's about and unless she has something really nice it may be her only foal unless i breed one for myself once my oldies have passed on.  

exciting stuff this waiting lark !


----------



## Rosehip (19 April 2011)

Oh god you must be exhausted with a new job and foal watch!! Im a groom, so dont have a day off from work as such...although Mondays I dont do paid work for anyone - thats my day for catching up on everything else!!
Seren is 313 days today, 340 days on the 17th may, you watch both of ours go at the same time! lol! 
Seri has really started to bag up now, she had a handful yesterday and a double handful today!! Im so technical arent I!!
Im not back to backing Seren, so she wont go back to stud until this time next year (if I decide to send her at all) As I really want to get her and baby out showing, and then continue with Seren's driven education.

More pics needed me thinks!! xx


----------



## Bennions Field (19 April 2011)

hi rosehip, saw your other post and things are progressing !! knew they would soon enough, she's little so perhaps being smaller will help if its early, i know with shetties / minis they go way earlier than normal neddys ) 

pickies from yesterday/day before, nothing really moved much more forward, bags a little bit more swollen each morning, tail head slightly slacker and 'bits' just as slacked off.  belly is still growing by the day !!! hope it doesnt get too big, keep posting updates )))


----------



## Rosehip (19 April 2011)

Lovely piccys!! She's a smart mare! 
Seri's vulva looks just like Teba's, but much less bag - about a big handful. 
Im just wondering if Seri wont have a massive bag...she has golden amber crusts on her nipples, so it may be that she will be like the Swale and herdwick ewes that we've got - very milky, but little neat bags...hmmmmm...
Pictures promised for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Bennions Field (19 April 2011)

look forward to the pickies, 

teba's bag is up that big each morning but then down a bit at night so much of it must be odeama, she's also got a little swelling around her belly button which the vet assures me is quite ok.  

if serri has amber crusts are they not wax??? my old mare never waxed up so not sure what it looks like in real life.  could be on for a bank holiday foalie - with two on the way were  sure to hit one !

cant wait for the pickies


----------

